# What Is Your Dream?



## Michael James (Aug 6, 2011)

I'd like to hear about what your dreams/goals in life are, I know there are a lot of unique people on here! So tell me what are you going for and don't be afraid to be overly positive. Personally I really want to get engaged in the next year because I have been dating my wonderful girlfriend for the past four years. SA has really held me back financially, but I have made some good progress just within the last couple months with that. My other dream has been to start my own business which I have just started :boogie I hope to take it as far as I can! I hope to hear from you all!


----------



## Podee (Aug 4, 2011)

Nice one, good luck with the business 
My goal is to do well with my photography degree over the next two years and to push myself more into it so by the end I have lots of skill and experience to make a living off it, or at least in something related that I enjoy.
My dream is to land a job as a music photographer/journalist so I can mix my passion for music and photography. Having a hint of the rock and roll lifestyle in my life would be great, not the bad stuff like drugs, just having a good time and enjoying life. Ideally I'd get paid to travel around to gigs and getting images of live performances. So part of my goal is not only to perfect my technique but find my unique edge which is gonna get me remembered for it. Not an utterly impossible dream but I'm sure I can settle for something smaller and still be just as happy


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

my dream is to be rich, get my own house, and one for my parents. and then die happily!

life-partner would be a bonus!


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I just want to get married and raise a family.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Fantas Eyes said:


> I just want to get married and raise a family.


Pretty much the same. I'm still kind of undecided on the marriage part, but I know I really badly want to find someone. However, the family part can't come until I know I can support them fully.

I'd like to travel as well, but I kinda need another person for that.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

I want to live in France & be a psychotherapist.

I don't think this is an insane goal for me. I'm a Psych major. I'm going to do a study abroad program around a year & half to two years from now. So - I'll be familiar with the area where I want to live.


----------



## rapidfox1 (Sep 13, 2010)

I want to become an animator. I actually have 12 cartoons in mind.


----------



## JessiqaL (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm only 14 but I do have some dreams  I want to b a doctor, but I'm scared xD well I do have great grades, and love the profession but I'm scared of disappointing everyone :/ I also want to have kids, and b romantically involved with someone that makes me trully happy


----------



## Dead Leaves (Aug 20, 2011)

I'd like to form a band and find a day job as an illustrator or graphic designer.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Really great to see people here hold strong ambitions and there is certainly no reason why they cannot be achieved whatsoever! 

For me it would be to get married and have a family whilst pursuing my goals as an engineer in Motor-racing or Aviation. Would like to think I am certainly heading towards both those goals quite well!


----------



## Alchemist (Mar 26, 2011)

I have read all above and I must say that everyone of you can do it. Just do it!

I already have started company, together with 4 partners. We do video production, graphic and web design. My next goal is to buy my own equipment for video production and to work alone and travel all over world. I think I´m not very far from that.


----------



## Matomi (Sep 4, 2011)

I've always wanted to become a Vet, but it's not going to happen. Not that i'm not smart enough, just that i don't have the energy or motivation anymore.


----------



## SicilianuAmericanu (Jul 6, 2011)

I just want have a job that I don't hate, a couple of really close friends, and a girl friend that loves me. That's about it.


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

My dream for the longest time has been to finally be a news reporter  Whether it's in the studio or on the field.


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

Awh, I don't really have any dreams. :/ Well, I want to fall in love and maybe start a family. And I want to help people. I just wish I knew how exactly.


----------



## Michael James (Aug 6, 2011)

trendyfool said:


> Awh, I don't really have any dreams. :/ Well, I want to fall in love and maybe start a family. And I want to help people. I just wish I knew how exactly.


One thing that helps me is not to try to figure out "how" so much but rather just go with your instinct and do what you love! Things have a strange way of working out, you have very similar dreams as me!


----------



## Michael James (Aug 6, 2011)

Alchemist said:


> I have read all above and I must say that everyone of you can do it. Just do it!
> 
> I already have started company, together with 4 partners. We do video production, graphic and web design. My next goal is to buy my own equipment for video production and to work alone and travel all over world. I think I´m not very far from that.


I agree and wow nice work!!!


----------



## pehrj (Feb 12, 2009)

Fantas Eyes said:


> I just want to get married and raise a family.


Same for me, realistically.

Ideally, I'd like to be a writer for The Economist or Foreign Policy.


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

My dream is to get from one end of the day to the other without having a crisis, or selfloathe, or breakdown, or headbanging or suicidal thought


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Is it weird that finding a romantic partner is not part of my dreams? I couldn't care less to be honest.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

In a fabulous hotel... sleeping in with the man I love... roomservice shows up and delivers breakfast and we get to eat it in bed... there is a light rain outside the window and we are toasty warm and dry watching it while the fireplace crackles. No.... I did not want to get up this morning... but did, got my son off to school... and have had coffee (that I made myself)... now off to work (raking, bagging leaves, pruning plants, and pulling weeds). Always fun to work my second job while on a weeks paid vacation from my main job.... at least the weather is perfect 65F and very low humidity with sunny skies.


----------



## Michael James (Aug 6, 2011)

caflme said:


> In a fabulous hotel... sleeping in with the man I love... roomservice shows up and delivers breakfast and we get to eat it in bed... there is a light rain outside the window and we are toasty warm and dry watching it while the fireplace crackles. No.... I did not want to get up this morning... but did, got my son off to school... and have had coffee (that I made myself)... now off to work (raking, bagging leaves, pruning plants, and pulling weeds). Always fun to work my second job while on a weeks paid vacation from my main job.... at least the weather is perfect 65F and very low humidity with sunny skies.


Not going to lie that sounds good!


----------



## Dead Leaves (Aug 20, 2011)

EarlGreyDregs said:


> Is it weird that finding a romantic partner is not part of my dreams? I couldn't care less to be honest.


People are different.

Yeah, the majority of us would like a romantic partner, but there's nothing wrong with being single and content. Honestly, I'm a bit envious of you.


----------



## StayingMotivated (Sep 5, 2011)

Have everlasting life long friendships with others. Lots!! I almost feel greedy. Everything else is frosting


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

I want to be a paid scientist again.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

No pain. 




And no pain for others.





Impossible.


----------



## nessersqt (Jul 21, 2010)

Matomi said:


> I've always wanted to become a Vet, but it's not going to happen. Not that i'm not smart enough, just that i don't have the energy or motivation anymore.


I feel ya :/


----------



## Mello (Oct 1, 2009)

My dream is to be a furniture designer and artist, so that I can give people the same feeling I get when I look at art of artists like Zdzislaw Beksinski, Eric Freitas, and Kris Kuksi.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

I want to be a fully efficient chartered accountant in the next 5 years, and even though it would be so out of my comfort zone, I'd like to travel the world and work for different companies overseas. Hopefully also meet someone to spend the rest of my days with, start a family...kids would be a blessing. But I want to have some serious moohlah before they come along. I'd hate to struggle.


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

I would love to become a trance singer, an artist. That'd be my dream, not reality though.


----------



## Scott777 (Sep 8, 2011)

My dream is to become financial independent by my own means and maybe save enough money to have a decent retirement. I too hope to do this through some sort of accounting job.

Beyond that, I want to develop my skills as an amateur artist to the point that it might conceivably support me or at least partially-support me. All while being a quality and creative artist, anyways.


----------



## danabeaton (Jul 15, 2011)

I would love to make films. I love every aspect of it from acting to directing to sound to wardrobe to editing. And I want to make them. 

I see myself living in a kickass renovated loft, possibly in Vancouver or San Francisco. With a good group of friends... the rights ones for me. I don't feel like I've met the right people for me yet. But I know they're out there. I don't want to get married, but I'd like to meet someone that I can connect with. God, that sounds corny. Oh well.

It'd also be cool to make an album. I've played guitar for years, but just as a hobby. Now that I'm finally writing my own stuff, it would be a dream to finish a few.

Generally, I'd like to have my own apartment where I feel safe and successful - since affording one seems impossible at the moment.


----------



## dada (Sep 8, 2011)

to finish my study have own house and lot)

>>> peace love and hope<<<


----------



## reaal (Jul 15, 2011)

its funny when i was talking to my parents about college/majors they kept pushing me towards high paying career paths ie medical school, law school. 

you know what i said to them. i was like dad, i know your a dentist and all, but to be honest i dont think my goal in life is to be rich and have every earthly possession possible. I kind of want to major in english or literature... he was sort of shocked being the nice guy he is, and tried to somewhat agree with me. but then he ended it by saying, "well thats good and all, but once you have a family your going to want a high paying job."

i just agreed because he was trying to understand me. 

my dream is to just enjoy what im doing. i heard this from someone "a man never has to work a day if he enjoys what he is doing" so hell maybe ill be that one english teacher that you had that made you start to love books. ive had a few teachers like that and i put them on my pedestal and i look up to them. one teacher literally made me go from the kid who never reads books, to reading books on my own for fun. lol one time my little brother even asked me why i was taking notes on a book i was reading for fun. i want to be one of those inspiring instructors.

(wow i cant believe i just said my dream is to be a teacher haha)


----------



## dutchguy (Jun 8, 2009)

I just want to be free, I just want to be me.


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

i want to be financially independent, and own my own house.
i wouldn't mind owning a business, either. a movie theater, or an art store. 
i'd like to run an animal rescue too.
get through all of my crazy and get it behind me.
publish a book of poetry and become an author. wink maybe famous.
i think overall i'd be happy if people were interested in the things i had to say.
i secretly still want to make history.. changing something. idk what.
and travel. there a lot of places i want to see.. a lot of world i need to visit.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Travel, feel free of all my fears. 
Live recklessly, yet stay safe. 
Have 1-2 close friends & a partner. 
Look beautifuly emaciated & never feel lethargic.
To find myself.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

My dream is to be remembered. Remembered for doing something great, 
for making a difference. To reach my full mental and physical potential
and be a hero in some way. I will pass something on to the next 
generation, be it an idea, a reason or a truth. I will have a legacy.

That is my dream 

I desperately want this to come true... It'll happen eventually though, I know it! I'd also really love to do something like "gaming 4 a cure" one day, some sort of charity. That would be amazing!


----------



## Event Horizon (Feb 23, 2011)

Get into a top research school, Earn my Ph.D.


----------



## Very Close (Aug 10, 2011)

My dream is to invent something that changes people's life or at least benefits them, have a hot beautiful wife who loves me, make my mom and family happy, and have a beautiful unpredicted life. Allah/God please makes that come true...


----------



## f ii o r e ll a (Jan 20, 2011)

My dream is really silly, I want be smart and opinionated because for all my life I've found that one reason people looked down on me because I never said anything intelligent. I wish I could prove them wrong. I've started studying at home, some of it I don't understand but I try. 

I'd also love to help people, I'm not very good at that now because my advice is terrible, this resulting in people throwing tomatoes at me.

Another crazy dream is to feel like I mean a lot to some people, I've always felt as if I were placed on the bottom of someone's list despite being there for them when things turn sour.


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)

...


----------



## Kong (Sep 11, 2011)

By the time i'm 30(i turned 23 recently) I want to have done plenty of travelling, have a steady career, a fast car, and a wife. Come to think of it, all that is fine, but i'm not sure what I would want next.:um

Maybe emigrate or something, England is a ****hole.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

My dream is to shatter those who would seek to shatter mine.


----------



## canuck (Sep 13, 2011)

I want to finish med school, eventually have my own practice, and get involved with the academic side of medicine. I would love to be a professor of my chosen specialty and be able to do lectures and oral presentations on a daily basis. That would be an amazing feat for me. BTW..Im currently petrified of oral presentations..just thinking about them makes me sick.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

To become a multi specialised nurse


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

i want to do something epic, so that i can die happily and at least be remembered for a week or two.


----------



## Area88 (Oct 4, 2010)

Great thing about dreams is anything is possible. I'd like to be famous and meet lots of new and exciting people, get paid for doing and help my fellow man kind in any way possible. I'd also like to have a beautiful girlfriend, a nice car and a nice house with kids. I'd like to look after kids up for adoption or need temporary housing.

Oh and I'd also like to beat my anxiety, which I will one day.


----------



## Matomi (Sep 4, 2011)

What's the point in having dreams if i'm not going to make them happen?


----------



## William JS (Sep 18, 2011)

I too want to run my own business!!


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

-A job that makes me happy and with which I can pay off my school loans in a timely fashion.
-Friends! I want friends I can call during the middle of the week to go get a beer, or go to the movies, or just BE with. 
-A boyfriend.


----------



## MaxSchreck (Nov 1, 2010)

i want to form a band and have a girl that i bond with


----------



## beansly (Sep 5, 2011)

Head nurse in a top hospital. And on a bit of a more sappy note, I just want someone to think I'm beautiful.


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

To be unbridled, uninhibited and outgoing. The rest will take care of itself.


----------



## metta (Jul 24, 2011)

rapidfox1 said:


> I want to become an animator.


Same here!


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

Move to Italy and be happy.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Dreams can come true. You know you gotta have hope. You know you gotta be strong.


----------



## matte (Sep 10, 2011)

I want to start my own alternative rock band.
I want to have multiple passive income streams.
I want to be a successful real estate investor.
I want to get a PhD in linguistics and become an professor.
I want to have a successful computer repair business a la Geek Squad.
But most of all, I want to be happy..


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

My only dreams right now are to pass my classes for the next year and get my poetry published and make some good friends I feel on the same level with. And to read something like 40 books in the next two years.


----------



## Shannanigans (Feb 27, 2011)

I want to ace all my tests and assignments in my college classes
I want to be a very successful artist
I want to learn some songs on my bass guitar
and I want to travel the world


----------



## LilA67 (Jan 14, 2011)

My dream is to drive home from my preschool teacher job, meet my husband/boyfriend at home (I think apartments are comfy, plus we save money). He asks if I'm ready to go to holiday dinner at his uncle's house. We get there, and the house if filled with his family (my family is too small). There are his parents, uncles, aunts, grandparents, cousins, sisters/brothers, nephews, nieces....everybody. The babies and lil kids roam through the house freely, because everybody keeps an eye on them. Music and talking in some rooms, TV in the other, and cooking in the kitchen. They all seem to know that I'm quiet, but I can be loud and fun. Everybody loves to hug, but there is the occasional argument about who said what, or how grandma says to cook chicken. I sit down at the kid's table to eat, because I can...but also because I'm still counted as a kid when the grown-up tables have no more seats.


----------



## Jakerz591 (Sep 29, 2011)

To become rich someday so when I have kids they can have the best life they possibly can.

Edit: and so I can have my damn lamborghini already!!!


----------



## Tess4u (Feb 6, 2011)

To have a good career, to make it big and live happily in a nice house with my kids and husband.


----------



## Kim Ung-yong (Jan 30, 2010)

World domination.


----------



## JAkDy (Jan 23, 2011)

To fall in love, get married and have a family. The rest for me is a bonus, but if it doesn't happen, the rest is not enough.

I'm in medschool but I wouldn't say becoming a doctor was the ultimate dream for me. However falling in love with someone else is probably my highest goal.


----------



## danabeaton (Jul 15, 2011)

Dreams with Jared Leto






Maybe not the most scientific motivation speech, but I do admire him. With hard work, passion and motivation, I think a lot of us can achieve our dreams.

Mine would be to write a book, be in a band, make films. I just want to create and inspire. And maybe live in San Fran with a nice group of friends


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

My dream is to be happy.


----------



## Eraque (Apr 24, 2011)

Talking wild dreams here: to be healthy, to improve social skills, to make friends, to become a hobby artist, to go to college and become a laywer and to rescue animals.


----------



## Ken 103 (Oct 23, 2011)

My dream is to become a professional writer. I've been writing short stories off and on for ten years. I think I've made progress during that time, but every time I start to write I want the story to be perfect the first time I write it, or I become concerned that no one will be interested in reading it, so I stop.

In the last few years I've become friends with someone who has published two novels, and someone who has made a short film. These people have read my stories and enjoyed them. They aren't people who hand out compliments just to be nice. This has given me a little more confidence. With National Novel Writing Month coming up, I have an idea for a novel. Now I just need to sit down an write without worrying about imperfection.


----------



## fleur de lis (Oct 10, 2011)

I'd like to reach my full potential.....what ever that is? 

But can we ever reach our full potential??


----------



## Kathykook (Aug 16, 2011)

I want to be a writer for Rolling Stone, live in New York and have a kid. In that order.

When I get older, I'll probably have a farm. It's in my blood.

On a side note, I noticed that most of us want to be writers. I love that ^^


----------



## herz (Sep 12, 2011)

To be happy. Sharing that happiness with someone special wont be bad at all


----------



## ConfusedMuse (Jan 26, 2011)

My dream is to learn about everything. To absorb as much information as I can. I want to write a truly good story. I want to research topics I have interest in, just for the fun of it. I want to become an expert in something. I want to see the world. And I want to be a parent.


----------

